
There's a new obstacle to landing a job after college: Getting approved by AI - evo_9
https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/15/tech/ai-job-interview/index.html
======
core-questions
Well, that's creepy. I don't think I'd want to work anywhere that would use
these kinds of autistic approaches to human interaction.

Also, we've seen no end of issues with AI revealing biases that rival the most
odious human. Meta AI censorware is coming that will take what AIs see and
apply human socially-constructed egalitarianism on top, ostensibly, but the
real result is hardly likely to be any more fair than what a good person would
do themselves.

My fear is that this AI is going to reject people for reasons that actual
humans would be compassionate enough to overlook....

